# Interlaken - Truck & Country Festival



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I've just found out that there is an annual Truck & Country music festival in Interlaken on the 25-27th June 2010.

Now I've read that pre-booking isn't normally required in June, but has anyone experiences difficulties around the time of this festival when 1400 trucks decend on the town.

We'll be arriving the week before, and now thinking of staying the week in order to visit the festival before continuing our travels


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

It was on when we were there in the summer. It's on the airbase out towards Bonigen...quite spectacular seeing them all set up from the BOB line and from top of Harder Kulm.

Other than seeing the odd cowboy walking around town, it's reasonably self-contained.

I get the impression most of the attendees stay on-site at the airbase rather than any of the other campsites. We were out at Lauterbrunnen and there were plenty of spaces there.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Zozzer

I cannot see you having a problem finding a site in June around the Interlaken area other than if your chosen site is having a CC or CCC rally at the time.Then its just a case of choosing another.

I would recommend 'Lazy Ranch', 'Hobby Camp' for medium and quite sites, or 'Manor Farm' which is larger and by lake Thun, all in Interlaken.

I have a guide to the area if its your first time and would be pleased to forward it if you can let me have an email address.

The 'truckfest' takes some beating!

Ron


----------

